# Nothin' to do wid bees



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

" Mama says, stupid is as stupid does "


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW Barry I take it he didn't get an A in truck driving school.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

By law. Maximum trailer height is 13 ft. 6 in.

By law, Minimum line height is 15 ft.

Now who was at fault?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I had a day like that once. At least I didn't have that motto mocking me while the sparks were flying!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

iddee said:


> Now who was at fault?


There is that way to look at it


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

high rate of speed said:


> WOW Barry I take it he didn't get an A in truck driving school.


"He" was a she.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

iddee said:


> By law. Maximum trailer height is 13 ft. 6 in.
> 
> By law, Minimum line height is 15 ft.
> 
> Now who was at fault?



Yep, pictures don't always "measure up", so to speak.

MM


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

iddee said:


> By law. Maximum trailer height is 13 ft. 6 in.
> 
> By law, Minimum line height is 15 ft.
> 
> Now who was at fault?


Now there's a man who's been behind the wheel.


There was a big fuss between the city, the state, and the insurance company. The city electric lines were on state highway easement, and the intersection has recently been reconstructed by the state. The city and state were both pointing their fingers at each other. I don't even know how it turned out (or if it's been resolved). I do know that the lines were too low and were raised to the proper height afterwards. I got all new electric service in the building. Several months later a girl ran off the road and right through the building. She walked away. I'm amazed, because she sheared a 16" steel I-beam off it's pillar when she went through the wall. 

If you look closely at the right side of the building you can see a slice in the metal wall where the main service panel got pulled completely out of the building, then it snapped back inside. Weird.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Barry Digman said:


> If you look closely at the right side of the building you can see a slice in the metal wall where the main service panel got pulled completely out of the building, then it snapped back inside. Weird.


 
Yeah. When a moving van backed down the road and ripped the lines off my house it tore the service main straight out of the basement, through the decking and nearly through the van that got in the way (took out a couple windows and dented the door where it caught.) 

Electric company fixed it all. New mast, new decking, new main, new wiring, new paint, new windows for the van. Inspector for the electric company said "This is our fault". 

Side note - a few hours after the first repair crews started on our home a junior inspector showed up and gave us some crud about how this was partially our fault and we'd own some of the responsibility (aka money) for repairing this. He called a few more times to tell us that the electric company was not at fault before the senior guy told him to be quiet and not call.


----------

